# Whats a $20.00 Bill?



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay lets have some fun...........Don started it!!!! hahahaha

What was, What is, or what can you get for $20.00...

1) Its what I used to pay for my telephone bill, now it takes 4 to 5 of them
2) Its what I used to pay for a combo hunting/fishing license, a state/federal duck stamp and still had money for a box of shells

3) As of August 20 this year a politically correct person will ask to borrow a "harriet" or "tubman". Guys like me who hate foolish change will state "its been awhile since I had a "Tubby" in my wallet"

4) Its what movie and dinner cost on a date...a few decades ago with money left to fill the old truck full of "real" gasoline.

5) Its what 40 gallons of gas cost......then 20 gallons.......now it takes an extra 2-3 "Tubby's" extra to fill the truck.

6) Its what my neighbor kids get for lawn mowing a small yard...yes on a rider to boot :smile: (hard to text and push a mower!)

7) 2 beers at a Cubs game with 8 bits left over. (yes beers are up to $9.50 now)

8) Its used to buy rib eye steaks for a Family of 4, ....now it buys just a 2 lber

9) A Tubby' is really only worth $17.50 is you use an ATM at a convenience store, Or if you buy something at 7% sales tax it's worth only $18.60. Let me mention this, at minimum federal wage of $7.50/hour you'll have to forfeit .2 hours of you work to pay the sales tax on that "Tubby" purchase.

10...Not all is lost. $20.00 US is still worth $26.00 dollars US in Canada...EHhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a $20 bill once it becomes a "tubby"is something you will never see me have in my wallet

not because i am racist.because i am not racist

its because i believe changing the current $20 bill is not needed

the govt could have created an entirely new bill to honor her,say a $25 bill

but nope,they have to take away Pres. Jackson.they justify this because they dont like the fact he owned slaves.

this will just be the beginning of changing our money and removing the rest of our founding fathers from our currency.they all owned slaves so eventually they will be removed too.

when i get change any where and they hand me a "tubby" i will ask for smaller bills


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I won't say I won't carry them (tubbys) but I agree it's not needed. We are 19 trillion in debt, yet we continue to spend millions on unnecessary things.

$20 bucks sure used to buy a lot more. It wasn't very long ago I could buy a thousand primers for $10 and a pound of powder for the other $10. I should have cashed in my 401k and ought stock in a gun manufacturer. I'd be doing well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I better keep my mouth shut, it would give away my age, 2 fish sandwiches for .25 at Pete's Fish & Chips and a gal. of gas for .25 and less if there was a gas war going on. How about bubble gum for a penny and candy bars, not these tiny things nowadays for 5 cents. Inflation, inflation. I say poor government !!!!!!


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

It's a case of beer. Maybe a gas station hot dog too if I grab Busch light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> a $20 bill once it becomes a "tubby"is something you will never see me have in my wallet
> 
> not because i am racist.because i am not racist
> 
> ...


IF you ever do have any tubbys in your wallet ,feel free to send em my way . I will gladly take all you have ,no charge.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

One day people will say "tubby's" today are not worth a $50.00 "hillary" ....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be one fugly bill.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the perfect bill for hillary to be on would be a $3 bill

then the old saying would be true

you know the one,crooked as a $3 bill


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Speaking of fugly bills....have you seen her husband lately....BEETLEJUICE.....



prairiewolf said:


> I better keep my mouth shut, it would give away my age, 2 fish sandwiches for .25 at Pete's Fish & Chips and a gal. of gas for .25 and less if there was a gas war going on. How about bubble gum for a penny and candy bars, not these tiny things nowadays for 5 cents. Inflation, inflation. I say poor government !!!!!!


You don't have to give it away Ed, 2 fish sandwiches for a quarter means you've been around since Moby Dick was a sardine....But you're a young old.....


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

It's worth about 350pesos in Mexico

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember gas at 17 cents a gallon, when I got a tad bigger it was .25 a gallon, and for that quarter I could fill up my honda z-50








Had one identical to this, the handlebars folded and you could literally put it in the trunk of a 1967 Rambler Ambassador 990 with a 396 in it, my dads car.








Loaf of bread was a quarter as well then and McDonalds had a sign saying 10,000 served---watched that same sign climb to 100,000....then to 1,000,000 served--after that the sign read millions served. I could barely tiptoe and look over the store counter and set apx 30 cents on the counter near the register and ask Mr Botter for a pack of Pall Mall reds, which I got and exited the store to give them to dad waiting for me in the truck we had. $100 bill was what dad put down for a down payment on the Rambler Ambassador, I remember looking at the bill and trying to comprehend how much money that was. If my memory serves me the car was like $2500 to $3000 back then, making $4 an hour dad said was making money hand over fist then. In the late 60's early 70's I worked all day in the summer heat baling hay (sometimes 90lb bales) for FIVE DOLLARS a day, and spent all that plus $2 for a brick of .22 ammo-- $7-- which I shot plenty of. Even haircuts back then were free----so long as you were in florida and were a HIPPIE, at least thats what the billboards said (along with a picture of the typical looking long haired hippie) LOL. Cant remember what movies cost, but a memorable one was "Charlie the Lonesome Cougar" and in front of the SINGLE theatre-- marquee curbside, was a 1967 Mercury Cougar car---brand new, with a sign on the front windshield saying "I'm lonesome". Yea I remember a lot from the days when a mans word carried weight, where respect was a requirement of the snot nosed kids, and the belt/switch was common. Sorry for the rant guys, memories I don't get to share these days hardly anymore.


----------

